# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  طلب التعريف بكتاب الموافقات للشاطبي

## عبدالله

طلب التعريف بكتاب الموافقات للشاطبي 

وما رأيكم في طبعة مشهور حسن ؟

----------


## الإكليل

أخي عبدالله 
كتاب الموافقات للإمام أبي اسحاق الشاطبي  رحمه الله المتوفى سنة 790هـ  كتابٌ لاتخفى قيمتُه على طلبة العلم .....
وهذا الكتاب قد اختار له الشاطبي اسماً غير هذا الاسم  وهو " التعريف بأسرار التكليف " وياليته بقي على هذا الاسم .. إلا أنه عدل عنه إلى " الموافقات " وكان ذلك بسبب رؤيا لأحد مشايخه حين قال الشيخ للإمام الشاطبي : رأيتك البارحة في النوم وفي يدك كتاب ألّـفـتَـه فسألـتُـك عنه فأخبرتني أنه الموافقات ، وسألـتُـك عن معنى هذه التسمية الظريفة فأخبرتني أنك وفقتَ به بين مذهبي ابن القاسم وأبي حنيفة .
وقال الشاطبي له : لقد أصبتم الغرض بسهم من الرؤيا الصالحة مصيب ....فإني شرعت في تأليف هذه المعاني عازما على تأسيس تلك المباني ..........الخ
ومسائل كتاب الموافقات محصورة في خمسة أقسام كما بينها الشاطبي :
القسم الأول : في المقدمات العلمية المحتاج إليها 
القسم الثاني : في الأحكام 
القسم الثالث : في مقاصد الشريعة 
القسم الرابع : في الأدلة
القسم الخامس : في الإجتهاد
هذا وإن القسم الثالث " مقاصدالشريعة " هو المرتبط بالموافقات ، فإذا ذُكر كتاب الموافقات ذُكرت مقاصد الشريعة 
فإن الشاطبي رحمه الله هو الذي أصّل لعلم المقاصد تأصيلا لم يُسبق إليه .. فكان ميلاد علم المقاصد من الشاطبي . وإن كان ممن سبقه قد دفعوا بعلم المقاصد دفعات قوية كشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في كتابه " بيان الدليل " والسياسة الشرعية .. وكذلك ابن القيم في كتابه اعلام الموقعين .. إلا أن ميلاد هذا العلم وتنظيمه .... كان الشاطبي هو الفريد في ذلك .
ولايخفى أن علم المقاصد قد أشار إليه العلماء من قبل شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم  كما عند القرافي والعزبن عبدالسلام والغزالي والجويني وغيرهم ، وذلك في بحثهم عن الوصف المناسب وذلك في مسالك العلة.. والمصالح والمفاسد الذي هو المقصد العام من الشريعة .. وغير ذلك من المسائل المتعلقة بالمقاصد تعلقا مباشرا ، ومن قبلهم إشارات الى ذلك كما في قول عمر بن الخطاب  لأبي موسى الأشعري " ...ثم قايس الأمور عند ذلك واعرف الأشباه ثم اعمد فيما ترى إلى أحبها إلى الله وأشبهها بالحق " 
فمعرفة أشبه الأقيسة بالحق ، وأحبها إلى الله لاتحصل إلا بملاحظة مقاصد الشارع في شرعه .
وشأن هذا العلم شأن العلوم الأخرى في تطورها ونشأتها حتى تنضج .
والكتاب له عدة طبعات أفضلها طبعتان :
1- طبعة الشيخ عبدالله دراز وهذه طبعة مميزة بوضع عناوين في رأس كل صفحة ، وتعليقات الشيخ عبدالله دراز التي ليس فيها إثقال بالهوامش ، ولذلك الكتاب جاء في أربعة مجلدات محتوياً للخمسة الأقسام الآنفة الذكر .
2- طبعة الشيخ مشهور آل سلمان 
وهذا الطبعة ميزتها حُسن المظهر والإخراج ، وتخريج الأحاديث .. وينقل تعليقات الشيخ عبدالله دراز وينسب إلى الشيخ عبدالله دراز ذلك .. وفيها إثقال بالهوامش ولذلك يقع الكتاب في ست مجلدات والمجلد الأخير فهارس .
وأنصحك بطبعة الشيخ عبدالله دراز .
واسم الكتاب " الموافقات "  كما ورد في الأصول الخطية للكتاب .
إلا أنه زاد بعض المعاصرين على هذا الاسم .. فجاء في طبعة الشيخ عبدالله دراز " الموافقات في أصول الشريعة "
وطبعة الأستاذ محيي الدين عبدالحميد ، والأستاذ محمد الخضر حسين والشيخ محمد حسنين مخلوف  "الموافقات في أصول الأحكام " 
* هذا وإنه لا يخفى عليك أن الشاطبي رحمه الله قد خالف منهج السلف في بعض مسائل الإعتقاد
ولمعرفة ذلك حتى لاتنزلق بك القدم  هناك كتاب نافع بيّن ذلك وهو : " الإعلام بمخالفات الموافقات والإعتصام " للشيخ ناصر الفهد .
وفقك الله للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح .

----------


## محمود إبراهيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا موضوع للدكتور / السيد أحمد فرج أستاذ الدراسات الإسلامية فى كلية تربية جامعة المنصورة
بعنوان الامام الشاطبى و كتابه الموفقات
تم نشره فى عددين من مجلة الأزهر http://majles.alukah.net/uploader/243_01172274865.zip
http://majles.alukah.net/uploader/243_11172274486.rar

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

[align=center]سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـاته :

جزاكم اللهُ خيرًا 

للفائدة :
رسالة مفيدة للشيخ ناصر الفهد :
الإعلام بمخالفات الموافقات والإعتصام 

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=231[/align]

----------


## فؤاد بولفاف

أرجو منك أخي الكريم محمود إبراهيم تجديد الرابطين لتعطلهما بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا موضوع للدكتور / السيد أحمد فرج أستاذ الدراسات الإسلامية فى كلية تربية جامعة المنصورة
> بعنوان الامام الشاطبى و كتابه الموفقات
> تم نشره فى عددين من مجلة الأزهر http://majles.alukah.net/uploader/243_01172274865.zip
> http://majles.alukah.net/uploader/243_11172274486.rar


أرجو منك أخي الكريم محمود إبراهيم تجديد الرابطين لتعطلهما بارك الله فيك

----------


## ام لينا

من يدلني على منهج الشاطبي في كتابه الموافقات ؟

----------

